# Body Disposal



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Rumors are that we are not getting out of this alive and I am updating my Advance Directive For Healthcare and deciding on final arrangements just in case I do die.

My first thought was just a cremation but fooling with these folks is like shopping for a new Buick. They won't tell you a lot unless you come in and check out their inventory, options and accessories. That deal they advertise does not include $200.00 for picking me up, $5 per mile over ten miles from their Parlor, or the $250 per day to keep me cool, before they warm me up! When you try to negotiate, they tell you there are "Body Disposal" companies that will do that.

Lacking the patience to deal with this, I have decided to donate my body to science and once they are through parting me out they'll cremate my remains and send them back to my next of kin.

Anyone have experience with this? If you did it for yourself, were u happy with the results?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Donating for research and use as a parts car sounds good.
God will have no use for my old bones and neither will I.
I have decided against burning thru money on a casket, the decorations, all of the pomp plus renting mourners and the networks to cover it all when my wife can use it for upgrading her vacation home and trips with her new husband.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Thick plastic, duct tape, Tyvek suits and gloves. Don't forget the bleach but maybe I just talk too much !


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> Donating for research and use as a parts car sounds good.
> God will have no use for my old bones and neither will I.
> I have decided against burning thru money on a casket, the decorations, all of the pomp plus renting mourners and the networks to cover it all when my wife can use it for upgrading her vacation home and trips with her new husband.


You are just so thoughtful!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Donating to science doesn't work as often as you think. Contact the medical research facility to see if they need or want your remains.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I say dig me a hole and push me in! I don't want anybody going into debt after i die. That or turn me in to chum and go deep sea fishing. Sorry i have morbid thoughts


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

TripleD said:


> Thick plastic, duct tape, Tyvek suits and gloves. Don't forget the bleach but maybe I just talk too much !


55 gallon drum with lye and water, just saying.
Had too many urns blow ashes right back into my face.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Uh. I understand the humor. But....


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> I say dig me a hole and push me in! I don't want anybody going into debt after i die.


This applies to another current thread regarding cleaning the house of your kids junk and dead relatives "antiques" and memories.
How did they want to be buried?
That is probably how much they think it matters what you do with your old Auntie Magdeleena's coffee cup collection from Wall Drug.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Donating to science doesn't work as often as you think. Contact the medical research facility to see if they need or want your remains.


How would I know it didn't work as I thought?
There are several medical research facilities as well as Universities that like me....


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Just cremate me, say a few kind words, put me in the ground near some loved ones, then take everyone out for a drink or two.
There should be enough cash in my pocket to buy everyone a few drinks.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Family knows to dig a hole at the ranch and throw me in. Tap a keg and open the whiskey cupboard and have a party.

WWW


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Give everyone at my funeral a tazer. Last one standing gets my truck.

After I'm dead, I don't care. Flipping me into the pig's pen is fine, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Cornhusker said:


> Just cremate me, say a few kind words, put me in the ground near some loved ones, then take everyone out for a drink or two.
> There should be enough cash in my pocket to buy everyone a few drinks.


Tell someone which pocket the cash is in before they turn you into a crispy critter (my late wife's term)


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Cornhusker said:


> Just cremate me, say a few kind words, put me in the ground near some loved ones, then take everyone out for a drink or two.
> There should be enough cash in my pocket to buy everyone a few drinks.


Here/s to you. Happy a happy retirement life.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I want to be cremated and have my ashes loaded into 12ga shotgun shells. Pass the shells out at my funeral.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

This sounds like a really good idea, I have all sorts of surprise devices inside of me for the scientists to discover. A relatively new MEDTRONIC pacemaker, a "GUNTER TULIP" vena cava filter in my waist, and a NAVILYST prototype hip screen(to fix a shattered pelvis), also plenty of previously broken bones to scan.

I call myself the "6 million dollar man" jokingly, but probably not far from the truth.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Something we all need to think about. My dad passed away 3 1/2 years ago, he wanted to be buried. Grave site, simple marker, simple casket, small grave site ceremony and a get together at his house afterwards, just over $15,000.00 - so thankful dad was a saver. My husband and I are opting for cremation. Three years ago that was $500.00 + the container to put the ashes in. I think a cardboard box would fit the bill just fine. I have heard about body farms, would love to donate my body to one once I'm done with it. Dying can be quite expensive.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

DragonFlyFarm said:


> Something we all need to think about. My dad passed away 3 1/2 years ago, he wanted to be buried. Grave site, simple marker, simple casket, small grave site ceremony and a get together at his house afterwards, just over $15,000.00 - so thankful dad was a saver. My husband and I are opting for cremation. Three years ago that was $500.00 + the container to put the ashes in. I think a cardboard box would fit the bill just fine. I have heard about body farms, would love to donate my body to one once I'm done with it. Dying can be quite expensive.


My brother died in 2012 and I think the cost was under $5000. My great grandfather donated land for a church and most of my family is buried there at no cost.
Body Farm, Close enough. I could drive there,,


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

When DH died...ok, 10 years ago...was $1,200 for the cheap funeral. He was buried at a VA cemetery, so no cost there.

I was told that a crematory here will cremate at no charge if the person dies at a VA hospital and will be placed in a VA cemetery...that option was offered me, but I knew DH hadn't wanted to be cremated.

Looking at prices (for me), I'm seeing $975 to $1375. Look for "cremation society" for your state and that seems to turn out the cheaper ones.

Mon


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I think it’s Perfectly legal to place your loved one in a pine box and bury them 6 feet deep


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

better check with your local ordinance before burying a body..
My sister has her casket already.. she had it made by the carpenter who made some cabinets for her.
she stores her summer clothes in it in the winter and vica versa ..
it is made out of reclaimed wood.
she went to a store to buy some material.
the clerk asked her what she was sewing ?
"a pillow for my casket".. the clerk almost feinted.
the local village drunk was cremated. he burned a nice blue flame for 3 days..
........jiminwisc......


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you can't just bury anywhere up here either. not allowed to spread ashes . Andrew had a plot already in Halifax and I phoned and they said no theres a law even on his own plot. the shysters wanted me to spend thousands of dollars for god knows what. I had his ashes buried at sea a few weeks ago. I don't think I'd want a casket laying around the house though. ashes I don't mind. already have them.~Georgia


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> I think it’s Perfectly legal to place your loved one in a pine box and bury them 6 feet deep


I don't know about Illinois but that won't pass legal muster in Indiana.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

IndyDave said:


> I don't know about Illinois but that won't pass legal muster in Indiana.


What are the requirements there ?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> I think it’s Perfectly legal to place your loved one in a pine box and bury them 6 feet deep


Is there a self service option?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I’m sure there is some sort of Rube Goldberg device that would work.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> What are the requirements there ?


Must be either embalmed and buried in an established and maintained cemetary or else cremated but not scattered on the ground.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

http://reportingtexas.com/no-frills-green-burials-offer-new-way-to-go-to-the-great-hereafter/


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I signed up with a company in Phoenix to will my body to science when I lived there...
The company got investigated and shut down for some reason or another.

You do realize that if you are being cremated, you only need a cardboard box? Don't let them try to sell you an expensive wood one.

Told my daughter I wanted to be cremated. She looked at me in horror - I know her mind went to "I know mom wants me to keep her urn on my night stand FOREVER."
I told her to get a packet of Forget-Me Not seeds. Mix the seed packet with my ashes and scatter it by a stream.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Or alkaline hydrolysis


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Wolf mom said:


> I signed up with a company in Phoenix to will my body to science when I lived there...
> The company got investigated and shut down for some reason or another.
> 
> You do realize that if you are being cremated, you only need a cardboard box? Don't let them try to sell you an expensive wood one.
> ...


Yes on the cardboard box and Ga. State Law has it inn their rules..
I am leaning toward *MERI *and have the paperwork. There will be at least one similar company as a backup and then there is Emory or Augusta College.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> http://reportingtexas.com/no-frills-green-burials-offer-new-way-to-go-to-the-great-hereafter/


there is something new up the valley around where Linda (IMRose) lives. that could be it. I saw it on TV. lots of flowers around . I didn't pay that much attention at the time but I think now that's what it is. ~Georgia


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

There are green burial sites here in Ontario too. The only markers of any type are large boulders scattered here and there to which the person's name, on a small plaque, can be attached. The company encourages people to plant a tree or bush, indigenous to the area, where they've placed the ashes or body. I think it sounds very peaceful.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

My Uncle - whom I was in charge of, had decided after talking to him about "what do want done when . . . . ." to be cremated. The local funeral home had an ad in the local paper about cremation for $995.00. 

I went and talked to the director, and the Uncle wrote a check. (I think he put in $1500.00 just to make sure everything was covered.). When my Uncle died, the funeral director came and picked him up from the nursing home and had him cremated. At the time, he didn't have a crematory, so took him to a local one.).

In about a week, I got to pick my Uncle up. I had picked out a cheap urn and I got a check for the unused money.

My Uncle had bought a cemetery plot years ago which included the plot and a vault. What the cemetery did not tell him when he bought it was it would cost hundreds of dollars to "open" his grave. Instead I found out my Uncle's parents (my Grandmother) had bought plots in the local cemetery for when my Uncle's brother had died as a child. There were empty plots my Grandmother's family hadn't used, so Uncle got buried there in a plot in front of his Mother. (I think this cemetery charged $50.00 for "opening" the grave for the cremation box.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

My wife has already sized me up for the nearest dumpster, so I'm covered! If you're spouse wasn't as thoughtful, here's a couple of other considerations:

1. expire right in the hog pen ... problem solved!
2. expire in Seattle, at the place that will "compost" your body for you ... can't find that link yet, but they've done some already ...


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I intend to be cremated and my ashes spread in the orchard. Don’t care if it’s legal. You can’t see the orchard from the road so who will know. I told my kids not to dare having one of those sad, oh woe is me, weepy funerals or I would haunt them. I want a joyfully irreverent celebration of my life with Don’t Fear the Reaper, Spirit in the Sky, Dust in the Wind and Stairway to Heaven blaring from the stereo plus whatever other songs I think of to set the proper mood. If they throw us out of the funeral home, that’s a bonus.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

IndyDave said:


> Must be either embalmed and buried in an established and maintained cemetary or else cremated but not scattered on the ground.


As far as the scattering, who's going to know...

I want to be cremated and dispersed in Sheyboygan WI. I saw saw shows "Around the Corner" and "Wisconsin Foodie". It seems like a fun place in warm weather and the younger family members could have a nice mini-vacation while doing the dispersing of ashes. And maybe remember me with a smile...


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

SLFarmMI said:


> I intend to be cremated and my ashes spread in the orchard. Don’t care if it’s legal. You can’t see the orchard from the road so who will know. I told my kids not to dare having one of those sad, oh woe is me, weepy funerals or I would haunt them. I want a joyfully irreverent celebration of my life with Don’t Fear the Reaper, Spirit in the Sky, Dust in the Wind and Stairway to Heaven blaring from the stereo plus whatever other songs I think of to set the proper mood. If they throw us out of the funeral home, that’s a bonus.


Are you Irish too?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

a life long friend of mine died about 10 years ago.
he was dressed in jeans and a plaid shirt with his baseball cap on. in the casket were a couple of fishing/hunting magazines and a 6 pack of PBR..
the background music was polkas and country..
He was called Crappie Jack. (the fish)

my wife's great grandpa solved his problem.
soon after his wife of over 50 years died, he went to her grave, laid on a few sticks of dynamite and blew himself high into the pine trees.
true story. you can look it up in the archives of the
Wausau Daily Herald..


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well...when my Dh died, he was buried in his favorite Hawaiian shirt, cargo jeans, and tennis shoes. The ashes of his favorite dog, plus his favorite D&D dice at his side.

Didn't think until later that it was a "little different". If I'd put a suit & tie on him, he'd have been po'd enough he would have come back.

Mon


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I want to be cremated. DH and I already have our plot. He wants to be buried in a pine casket. No funeral. I want my ashes in the cardboard box buried in that plot. My mother and step dad did prearranged cremation for both of them for $4900 last year.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> Donating for research and use as a parts car sounds good.
> 
> God will have no use for my old bones and neither will I.
> I have decided against burning thru money on a casket, the decorations, all of the pomp plus renting mourners and the networks to cover it all when my wife can use it for upgrading her vacation home and trips with her new husband.


Our family has used the body donation twice. Some are totally free. The one in maryland charged $250.00 to get the ashes back.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Cremation in my area west va. $2500.00 $3000.00. Mileage may be charged depending on distance from funeral home. Not sure if you per pay and are not in the area ie you die in another state , what the mileage would cost.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Didn't read all posts. Knew someone who donated their body to Science. Medical School However, she died on a Fri. Body wasn't found till Mon. School wouldn't take body. Wasn't 'fresh.' Her kids had to scramble and come up with money.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I want to be "interred" right next to Walt Disney. You just never know.....



geo


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There is a cematary near me with plots a short jump across a ditch from the road. When you drive by in the spring, summer or fall there is rarely any one there. So to me wasteing money of a plot a casket, vault and embalming is a total waste of money some one could use for other things.

My orders are when I die just roast me to ashes, scatter me to the wind in a wood lot some place. 
I was told they will harvest my titiuminm knees first and sell them as scrap metal.

Don't want any weepy people having a nay furneal. Never under stood they if a spirit was going to heaven I belive if the storys told are true is a far better place and people should rejoice and sing songs of happyness.

They can clean out my wood burning furnace dump my ashes in with then an dump at the edge of the creek or in the asparagus bed or one of my raised beds. 

My dad wanted to be buried in his normal work cloths. They put a suit on him, those responceable are sour going to go to hell some day I am sure.


 Al


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> I want to be cremated and have my ashes loaded into 12ga shotgun shells. Pass the shells out at my funeral.


A young man here was killed in a car accident and that’s what they did with him. His mom invited close friends to a memorial on the one year anniversary and they shot him off. As odd as it sounds, it was very touching and emotional.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Just how many ashes are there when a body is cremated? 
I would like to build a steel container that would hold them through the service that my wife asked for. Then they can dig a deep post hole in the fence line, and pour those ashes in the bottom before planting a good solid Locust post on top.
I've been fixing those fences all my life. My ashes would probably hold that post plumb by sheer reflex.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> a life long friend of mine died about 10 years ago.
> he was dressed in jeans and a plaid shirt with his baseball cap on. in the casket were a couple of fishing/hunting magazines and a 6 pack of PBR..
> the background music was polkas and country..
> He was called Crappie Jack. (the fish)
> ...


I would have liked to have known him I bet he was a fun man


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> I think it’s Perfectly legal to place your loved one in a pine box and bury them 6 feet deep


Varies by state. Montana you don't even need the pine box and an unembalmed body has to be buried within 24 hours.

WWW


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I think the mother Earth news did an article on inexpensive burials a while back


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Wolf mom said:


> I signed up with a company in Phoenix to will my body to science when I lived there...
> The company got investigated and shut down for some reason or another.
> 
> You do realize that if you are being cremated, you only need a cardboard box? Don't let them try to sell you an expensive wood one.
> ...


I like that idea


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

IndyDave said:


> I don't know about Illinois but that won't pass legal muster in Indiana.


I just checked on this. 
Apparently in Indiana you don’t even need a pine box however you do need a cemetery .
I called a southern Indiana County at random and asked them what it took to establish a family cemetery on your own property. 
The slightly surprised response was “oh you have to send us a drawing of where it’s going to be or find a headstone “
Apparently if you can find a headstone that’s considered evidence of me already established cemetery


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

In Texas, it has to be a certain distance from the city limits or a water well.

http://www.txca.us/Resources/Documents/ESTABLISHING A FAMILY CEMETERY.pdf


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

States vary on the laws. In Kentucky one can still be buried on their own property. Last time I spoke to our coroner, no box required. Must be "X" feet from a pond, stream, spring or well and six feet of dirt over the body. This can be hauled in by a dump truck if needed.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Post me on Craigslist under "free".


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Grafton County Couple said:


> Post me on Craigslist under "free".


Necrophiliacs' Delight!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

A good friend of mine is a gravedigger when I mentioned in Alaska that the ground sometimes froze 20 foot deep he wanted to know did they hold onto the bodies until it thawed in the spring ?I answered was no of course not they dig graves ahead of time.
After a while he asked me how do they know who’s going to die?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Cabin Fever said:


> I want to be cremated and have my ashes loaded into 12ga shotgun shells. Pass the shells out at my funeral.


Now that would be a funny dove hunt. Mix the shells in with some good ones Every one be wondering how they missed so many times.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I plan to donate my body to science and $2500 to a local beer joint if they agree to play nothing but Van Morrison songs all night!


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

https://psmag.com/environment/is-human-composting-the-green-future-of-burials

I like this option.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I told myfamily not to claim my body or sign anything I think the county will take care of it cheaply.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

manfred said:


> I told myfamily not to claim my body or sign anything I think the county will take care of it cheaply.


this is true.. after a couple of days, somebody will bury you.. after all, how many bodies do you see lying around ?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> this is true.. after a couple of days, somebody will bury you.. after all, how many bodies do you see lying around ?


Or just let the kinfolk drag your carcass to the back forty. Coyotes n buzzards gotta eat too.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Dig a hole and toss you in
Would anybody know ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> Dig a hole and toss you in
> Would anybody know ?


or care??


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> or care??


In my case NO


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I would be quite content of the pine box or even just a pine slab but my parents funerals will not be like that because they have different wishes and have arranged for them before hand my funeral will not be like that because my children would be embarrassed and I will get those say in the matter


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

To tell the truth if somebody really felt the urge to spend some money on my death I would prefer they spent it on a steel headstone


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

I can remember as a kid getting very cross with my parents when I informed them I wanted to be burned on a brush pyre if anything ever happened to me and they let me know that I most certainly would not be. I think I still prefer the cremation route.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

When you’re from the north Cremation has his comforts. 

*The Cremation of Sam McGee*
BY ROBERT W. SERVICE
There are strange things done in the midnight sun
By the men who moil for gold;
The Arctic trails have their secret tales
That would make your blood run cold;
The Northern Lights have seen queer sights,
But the queerest they ever did see
Was that night on the marge of Lake Lebarge
I cremated Sam McGee.

Now Sam McGee was from Tennessee, where the cotton blooms and blows.
Why he left his home in the South to roam 'round the Pole, God only knows.
He was always cold, but the land of gold seemed to hold him like a spell;
Though he'd often say in his homely way that "he'd sooner live in hell."

On a Christmas Day we were mushing our way over the Dawson trail.
Talk of your cold! through the parka's fold it stabbed like a driven nail.
If our eyes we'd close, then the lashes froze till sometimes we couldn't see;
It wasn't much fun, but the only one to whimper was Sam McGee.

And that very night, as we lay packed tight in our robes beneath the snow,
And the dogs were fed, and the stars o'erhead were dancing heel and toe,
He turned to me, and "Cap," says he, "I'll cash in this trip, I guess;
And if I do, I'm asking that you won't refuse my last request."

Well, he seemed so low that I couldn't say no; then he says with a sort of moan:
"It's the cursèd cold, and it's got right hold till I'm chilled clean through to the bone.
Yet 'tain't being dead—it's my awful dread of the icy grave that pains;
So I want you to swear that, foul or fair, you'll cremate my last remains."

A pal's last need is a thing to heed, so I swore I would not fail;
And we started on at the streak of dawn; but God! he looked ghastly pale.
He crouched on the sleigh, and he raved all day of his home in Tennessee;
And before nightfall a corpse was all that was left of Sam McGee.

There wasn't a breath in that land of death, and I hurried, horror-driven,
With a corpse half hid that I couldn't get rid, because of a promise given;
It was lashed to the sleigh, and it seemed to say: "You may tax your brawn and brains,
But you promised true, and it's up to you to cremate those last remains."

Now a promise made is a debt unpaid, and the trail has its own stern code.
In the days to come, though my lips were dumb, in my heart how I cursed that load.
In the long, long night, by the lone firelight, while the huskies, round in a ring,
Howled out their woes to the homeless snows— O God! how I loathed the thing.

And every day that quiet clay seemed to heavy and heavier grow;
And on I went, though the dogs were spent and the grub was getting low;
The trail was bad, and I felt half mad, but I swore I would not give in;
And I'd often sing to the hateful thing, and it hearkened with a grin.

Till I came to the marge of Lake Lebarge, and a derelict there lay;
It was jammed in the ice, but I saw in a trice it was called the "Alice May."
And I looked at it, and I thought a bit, and I looked at my frozen chum;
Then "Here," said I, with a sudden cry, "is my cre-ma-tor-eum."

Some planks I tore from the cabin floor, and I lit the boiler fire;
Some coal I found that was lying around, and I heaped the fuel higher;
The flames just soared, and the furnace roared—such a blaze you seldom see;
And I burrowed a hole in the glowing coal, and I stuffed in Sam McGee.

Then I made a hike, for I didn't like to hear him sizzle so;
And the heavens scowled, and the huskies howled, and the wind began to blow.
It was icy cold, but the hot sweat rolled down my cheeks, and I don't know why;
And the greasy smoke in an inky cloak went streaking down the sky.

I do not know how long in the snow I wrestled with grisly fear;
But the stars came out and they danced about ere again I ventured near;
I was sick with dread, but I bravely said: "I'll just take a peep inside.
I guess he's cooked, and it's time I looked"; ... then the door I opened wide.

And there sat Sam, looking cool and calm, in the heart of the furnace roar;
And he wore a smile you could see a mile, and he said: "Please close that door.
It's fine in here, but I greatly fear you'll let in the cold and storm—
Since I left Plumtree, down in Tennessee, it's the first time I've been warm."

There are strange things done in the midnight sun
By the men who moil for gold;
The Arctic trails have their secret tales
That would make your blood run cold;
The Northern Lights have seen queer sights,
But the queerest they ever did see
Was that night on the marge of Lake Lebarge
I cremated Sam McGee.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

If the coroner is involved just leave the body.I almost did that for dead brother but decided on cremation $1200. Tulane university hospital took one of my brother for science. They tried to cure his cancer without success and probably wanted to see if there was anything they could do differently for next patient.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

I have found the best way to get rid of a body is Gators.hungry little boogers.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Here you go.

*Sky Burial: Tibet’s Ancient Tradition for Honoring the Dead
*
The tradition of Sky burials, which is also known by the name of ‘Celestial burial’, is particularly associated with the Tibetan culture, although it has existed in other civilizations throughout history. It might sound like an alarming concept for people living in our current society but its values and philosophy are surprisingly beautiful and virtuous. Choosing a humble path and honoring nature by feeding their local vultures, some people from the Tibetan culture have preferred to be given a Sky burial ceremony to terminate the existence of their physical bodies. The Tibetans believe that there is a great honor in knowing that the body will go back to nature, and nourish some of nature’s creatures, in this case, the bearded vultures or 'Dakinis' (meaning 'sky dancers'), which is the Tibetan equivalent of angels.

https://www.ancient-origins.net/his...ibet-s-ancient-tradition-honoring-dead-007016


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

alida said:


> There are green burial sites here in Ontario too. The only markers of any type are large boulders scattered here and there to which the person's name, on a small plaque, can be attached. The company encourages people to plant a tree or bush, indigenous to the area, where they've placed the ashes or body. I think it sounds very peaceful.


I sure would not want to have to mow around random bushes, plants, and boulders!


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

To those who indicated they would not be allowed to scatter the ashes after cremation, my question is why would you ask permission? Just do it. It anyone rats you out just tell the authorities to prove it. Bet they wouldn't be able to.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

1948CaseVAI said:


> I sure would not want to have to mow around random bushes, plants, and boulders!


Ah, the beauty of this type of burial is that there is no lawn mowing. The one that I saw is meadow, and scythed a couple times each season so that the grasses don't get waist high.I don't know if they would trim around bushes or those boulders. After a few years there could be quite a few obstacles, I guess time will tell how they much they trim, or don't trim as the place fills up.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I found out approximately how much ash there is from adult cremated body, so I can build a container to hold them. 
What you receive from the crematorium has had the bone fragments sifted out and is around 17 or 18 cups of dry ash. A larger person doesn't necessarily make more ash, as the human body is made up of so much water.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

The original:






A music video of same song:


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

In New Jersey, in 2010, the cheapest price to cremate my mother was $3000. Some states have a program for only $2 or $300. It's rumored that my dad buried his broke WW2 friends in holes in the ground on the farm, to lessen the monetary burden on their families. Can't say, never tripped over one! (Certainly not close to a water source)!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

In May 2017, it cost $1895 for my wife. We did not shop for prices because of the circumstances and used the Funeral Home that was only about 3 miles from our house and the only one in that town.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> What are the requirements there ?


My son checked regs in Shelby County, IL and it is legal to have your own cemetery on your own property. The only thing you can’t do is prevent the public from accessing the cemetery. So we are are starting our family cemetery on a piece of property next to the road. If people want to jump the ditch and wade through poison ivy they will be welcome to visit. Coffins and vaults are also not required here.
Funeral costs are ridiculous and we all refuse to participate! My mom and I recently made her prearrangements for cremation and even that is more money than she thought should be paid.
For my self, I want to be rolled up in a blanket and buried deep enough that the coyotes can’t dig me up or cremated and tilled into the garden.


----------



## Jen_Jen (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm to be immediately cremated--no embalming, none of that crap--and my ashes sprinkled in woods of MA or MD, depending on where I am when I die. My partner wants a natural burial. Like, literally throw him in the woods and let the critters clean him up.

I'm also an organ donor, but I like the idea of the body farm, too.
Jen M, WV


----------



## Jen_Jen (Jan 10, 2017)

Some of these comments! You guys are hilarious!

Jen M.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Jen_Jen said:


> *I'm to be immediately cremated--no embalming, none of that crap--and my ashes sprinkled in woods of MA or MD, depending on where I am when I die. * My partner wants a natural burial. Like, literally throw him in the woods and let the critters clean him up.
> 
> I'm also an organ donor, but I like the idea of the body farm, too.
> Jen M, WV


That's the way my wife wanted it. The ony problem we had was that she died early Saturday morning on a long Memorial Day weekend and she had to lay around at the funeral home a few extra days. She didn't compalin about it though..

I am doing a full body donation and whatever is left will be cremated, returned to my family and my ashes spread in the woods where my wife is.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

1948CaseVAI said:


> To those who indicated they would not be allowed to scatter the ashes after cremation, my question is why would you ask permission? Just do it. It anyone rats you out just tell the authorities to prove it. Bet they wouldn't be able to.


I believe it is a whole lot less harmful that some of the chemicals/minerals/matter that we are releasing into the environment...

As far as the costs so much of county budgets are ear-marked for Narcan. Identifying ashes would/should be low priority.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My cremation has been prepaid and i will not have any funeral, just the ashes of my dogs that have passed before me since 2014 and mine mixed together and scattered together in the large exercise kennel before my place is passed on or sold.

I decided that scattering all of our ashes in the exercise kennel was most appropriate as time spent there is how me and my dogs play and relax.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> a life long friend of mine died about 10 years ago.
> he was dressed in jeans and a plaid shirt with his baseball cap on. in the casket were a couple of fishing/hunting magazines and a 6 pack of PBR..
> the background music was polkas and country..
> He was called Crappie Jack. (the fish)
> ...


My Dad was in yellow softball shorts a new gray tshirt and white baseball socks. Around him in the casket some Hess trucks, batterys bungee cords, pens, stuff us kids couldn't have or use when he was alive. Dad never wore long pants after coming home from Korea, if he could get away with it. My husband died in Nov. He donated his body to science. Have not gotten his ashes back as yet. Cost $200 to have ashes returned.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Forcast said:


> My Dad was in yellow softball shorts a new gray tshirt and white baseball socks. Around him in the casket some Hess trucks, batterys bungee cords, pens, stuff us kids couldn't have or use when he was alive. Dad never wore long pants after coming home from Korea, if he could get away with it. My husband died in Nov. He donated his body to science. Have not gotten his ashes back as yet. Cost $200 to have ashes returned.


Marker and stone is set in the family plot. No service or showing. Just put in casket and put in the ground. Cousin will pray when i go in the ground. Just family invited.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

po boy said:


> That's the way my wife wanted it. The ony problem we had was that she died early Saturday morning on a long Memorial Day weekend and she had to lay around at the funeral home a few extra days. She didn't compalin about it though..
> 
> I am doing a full body donation and whatever is left will be cremated, returned to my family and my ashes spread in the woods where my wife is.


Had kinda same thing happen with Mom. It was -12 and an ice storm. She was in Balto. her funeral home in Pa. So she had to stay at the hospital morge till the roads cleared and Pa. could get her. Then we had a problem with the ground being so frozen they couldn't open the grave. What a horrible few days. Thought it would never end. That will be the last funeral are family will have. All the rest, as of now will donate. No more public grieving. No flowers. No funeral directors. No huge costs.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do not assume you can simply donate your body to science. There are legal papers and a process. They may not want your body.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://www.mnn.com/lifestyle/respo...-should-know-about-donating-your-body-science


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

barrel of lye and one of those fancy upgraded battery run chainsaws


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

CIW said:


> Just how many ashes are there when a body is cremated?.


I'm glad you found an answer. I was thinking it was a couple quarts. That's what Mom got after my stepdad passed. Granny got a plastic bag (less than a gallon) of ashes after grampa C passed. (at least that was the amount I saw, she asked the other kids to help spread his ashes but not me)

Stepdad has been spread somewhere on White Sands missile base. His father (now dead so he won't get into trouble) snuck onto the base in a place where he knew he could get through and spread most of the ashes to the winds. Bio-father is scattered somewhere in the mountains of Alaska.

I want my ashes to be put in a little wooden boat, set afloat on a certain lake, then shot with flaming arrows. Or spread in the woods on my grandparents farm where I spent most of my childhood.

I wonder if hernia mesh survives cremation.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

When I was younger, I didn't want to be buried in the ground. Told my hubby I wanted to be in a high rise. Now I say cremate me, sprinkle ashes in the woods. AND, I do not want one of those depressing church funerals. Have a party, laugh and tell stories about me.


----------

